# Wilkie snaffles ?



## jessie123 (9 June 2005)

hi

Just out of intrest, does any one use the  wilkie snaffle ? would you recomend it for a forward going belgian warmblood? no brakes in the dutch gag any more !!!

jess xx


----------



## Jo C (10 June 2005)

I wuold say that if you have no brakes in a dutch gag the wilkie won't help much either. I can stop my boy much better in a gag than my wilkie, but you never know it might help. Sorry that doesn't help much does it!!!


----------



## virtual (10 June 2005)

The wilkie has similar, but less severe action than a gag, so it is unlikely that you will find it helpful. Have you thought about bits with a different action, like a double or pellham (curb plus poll action) or different mouth pieces. Also it might not be the bitting you need to change to be able to stop your horse, it could be to do with feeding or your riding.


----------



## jessie123 (12 June 2005)

i will never ride in a pelhan they are to harsh! my wilkie iz 100 times better than my gag


----------



## Bossanova (12 June 2005)

A pelham used correctly and sympathetically is kinder than the bottom ring of a dutch gag. If a wilkie snaffle works well for your horse then thats great- if you want a bit more control you could try other gags such as cheltenham or american, try different mouthpieces too, its all about trial and error!!


----------



## Henry! (12 June 2005)

What absolute nonsense!!!!! How on earth can a mullen mouth piece which has no nutcracker action on the jaw & can't hit the roof of the mouth be described as a harsh bit!! Those horses of mine that go nicely in a pelham are far more comfortable & lighter than if they had stayed in a snaffle. 

It's the rider's hands that make any bit harsh.


----------



## phunki_chick (13 June 2005)

If a gag is no longer working on your horse then a wilki snaffle I doubt can replace it. A wilkie is a snaffle bit, and cannot be compared to a gag????

You may find however that by chaning to a milder bit your horse become less strong. I know with some of my horses, if I change to a stronger bit they either completly back off it or fight it, becoming stronger?


----------



## seaview (13 June 2005)

sorry i agree with henry!
My lot show in a pelham and all seem happy enough and very light like henry sad those its the way a bit is usaed makes it strong!
i ride one of mine in a hanging cheek and i've found its very good too he really seems to like it!
One time i was riding a young horse and a judge said to me better to use a stronger bit amd use it properly than haul the mouth in a snaffle very true i thought!
Good luck
PS there is a bit bank where u can try diff types of bits!
X


----------



## Henry! (13 June 2005)

I just can't understand why folk get to het up about pelhams which have a clear action - mainly bars & curb groove whereas bubble bits, which raise & lower the head & act on every bit of the mouth are deemed ok. Though I actually don't object to bubble bits if the horse likes it & goes well in it just like so many do in a pelhams.


----------



## chestnut cob (13 June 2005)

Can't comment on the Pelham as I've never used one, but I agree with the comments about the hanging cheek.  I've just put my horse in one, after he started being silly in his myler, and as an alternative to going back to a waterford snaffle.  I wish I'd discovered this bit sooner (hanging cheek snaffle).  He really likes this bit, the instructor on the yard commented in my lesson on sat about how comfortable he seems to be in it.  

I also have a gag which he hates.  He goes totally over bent in it and I just don't have the leg or depth of seat to be able to pick him up out of that.  My gag is reserved for hunting for when I absolutely have to have brakes instantly!


----------



## Little_Cobs (13 June 2005)

Is he a very strong horse? If so, then i would advise you to use a pellem because i had a horse that used to spook and decide to gallop off, then i put a pellem on him and when he decided to spook i could stop him easily where as before i couldnt and had to wait until he decided to stop.


----------



## barkinghorse (13 June 2005)

When used correctly a pelham is a lot kinder than any jointed snaffle, take the chain off and it is very weak.
I know jessie123's horse well and in her defence, this horse is schooled well and she has a Hickstead instructor twice a week.
She is a very strong mare and will jump the tops off trees, but she is very hormonal when in season. The Waterford has been tried to no success so the Wilkie was suggested having seen her ride tonight she did look more relaxed and was not fighting the contact.Bits are personal preference unfortunatly maybe more for the rider than the horse but we all have our own opinions and i think some responses have been a little servere.
                                Jo xx


----------



## Henry! (14 June 2005)

Only as severe as the bits /images/HHThreads/wink.gif


----------



## samesy (28 August 2006)

I agree with Henry too. My pony spent most of her life in a Pelham &amp; we both had a much easier time in it than in any other bit! For example as a kid at PC camp one year they made me ride in a snaffle in a xc lesson &amp; we were both exhausted by the end from pulling &amp; fighting each other. As we grew up we tried other bits like gags/3 ring snaffles but none of them were better than the pelham for my pony. Every horse is different &amp; every rider has had different experiences with bits and is entitled to their own opinions. I hope you find something that your mare is comfortable with


----------



## lilym (28 August 2006)

i used a wilkie on my cob, and found her very light in front with it, i tend to change bits from time to time as that is what works for my mare.


----------



## cyberhorse (20 April 2011)

If your horse is actually getting hold of the bit on tanking then I would suggest trying a waterford. Although they are thought to only be useful for horses that lean it worked wonders SJ my warmblood as he never gets hold of it. The other ones he respects more even though they are less harsh are the salex ones too busy sucking his "pacifier" to bother getting hold and snatching/pulling.


----------



## Zebedee (20 April 2011)

jessie123 said:



			i will never ride in a pelhan they are to harsh! my wilkie iz 100 times better than my gag
		
Click to expand...

No such thing as a harsh bit, only harsh hands.


----------

